# Ignition swith help!



## Silver06 (Dec 18, 2007)

OK Some idiots broke into my maxima and messed up the ignition switch when i go to turn the key it wont let me turn it all the way the dealer wants 500.00 plus the tow to fix it the question is can the switch be replaced with out the dealer doing it ?


----------



## Terrentius (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't see why not. Call around and ask.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

just deal with the parts department. explain the situation and that you want to purchase and install yourself although you understand that you may not be able to do it without having to re program the security system. have them check to see if it can be swapped out. just treat them genuinely and not like they want to rip you off.


----------

